# T&T



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautious!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Your dogs are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Great, gorgeous dogs, so beautiful.


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha I love the pictures. They seem like they are posing in tandem as models for the new Pup Vogue


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are too cute! Looks like they had a blast on your walk together!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

beautiful babies..........good lord, i always thought i was a "one dog person" but when I see such cute pics of doggie companionship....it makes me want another one!!!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pictures! I love these two!


----------

